# Should I stay or go?



## daddio (Dec 26, 2009)

We have been married 20 years. We had seen a therapist about 3 times, but when the therapist went after her for her controlling, domineering behavior, she quit going. At the last therapy session, I went by myself, and he told me I should either demand that she get into therapy or I would file for divorce. We have two teenage kids who I fear would be hurt by a divorce, not to mention the financial devastation divorce causes. I am also fearful of the hurt, anger and loneliness this would cause in my life as well. But I also am not happy in the relationship any more. I am not sure what to do or which way to go. I really would like to "fix" the relationship and not give up, but it seems like I am doing all the work. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------

